# Tender stomach



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi all,

Dont know if anyone can help me, Today i have had a tender belly. More towards the bottom of my belly then anywhere else. Ive never had this before and wondered if this was just another side affect of clomid or something else?

Nikki xx


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

hi hun what cd are you on? ive had a tender stomach now im around ov time. never got this before and this is my first cycle of clomid so i think it is a hormone reaction or something? hth xx


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

I too have a delicate tummy. Feel very tender and both my ovaries feel like they are throbbing   Im sure its the clomid doing mine. xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

My tummy seemed more tender on my first clomid cycle too, but I wasn't sure if it was real or my imagining symptoms again  

Nix.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi girls thanks for replys.

Im on cd18 and its eased of alot now. I didnt know before when i was ovulating so just wondered if the drug was doing its job  

I never questioned anything before i was on clomid, now i question everything


----------



## loubey31 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Dakota,
          Ive just started my 7th cycle of clomid, and every month on day 14/15 im bed bound and cannot pee due to the tenderness of my tummy. It is the clomid with me because i have just had a cycle without any and i was ok on day 14/15  I told my consultant and she said it is ovulation pain due to clomid and my endo, said i shouldnt worry myself!!! Thats easy for her to say. Hope this helps, and goodluck to you 
                            love loubey xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Would anyone know if this would be before, during or after ovulation? just out of interest


----------



## gerkin (May 1, 2007)

i had pain just before i ovulated and on the actual day plus disscharge due to ovulating nice hey


----------

